
Shed Simove: “I Suggested ‘Lie Pad’ But Apple Didn’t Like That Either” - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/06/shed-simove-i-suggested-lie-pad-but-apple-didnt-like-that-either-nsfw-tctv/
======
phlux
WTF - I MUST sign in with YAHOO or Facebook to leave any comments on TC???

Fark that.

\---

80/20... the 80/20 rule.

Its always 80/20 here on TC.

This is a fantastic piece, the subject and information provided is great --
but as with every single piece on TC, there is that last 20% that is lacking,
such as the ever present typo in just about every TC article:

"...a very special version of the iPad while got him into some of the most
amazingly comical legal trouble with Apple..."

and the horrid quality of the video.

Seriously, Paul -- tell your management to spring for a FLIP.

All criticism aside though, you know what would be AMAZING: Please see if Shed
would do a how-to on getting something made and have TC fund something really
interesting: Put up a contest where readers get to submit then vote on an idea
of an object to make in China, take that idea and have Shed find a vendor on
Alibaba and secure a sample.

Document that process - and have TC commit say $2500 to the piece - and show
users how dead simple it is to have their ideas manufactured in China.

